# Lost Push Pole



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I will put word out


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will put word out


Thanks Smack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MMessana said:


> Thanks Smack.


I text every local guy I know to put eyes and ears out for it.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I text every local guy I know to put eyes and ears out for it.


I truly appreciate it! We got a bunch of eyes and ears on it, hopefully it'll turn up.


----------

